# Water Pressure Engine..... The Movie



## Cedge (Sep 22, 2008)

I just heard several bodies thud to the floor, but believe it or not, I finally figured out how to get around my long standing lack of video capabilities. It took a bit of experimentation and I'm not up to C.B. Demille, just yet, but I got 30 seconds of pretty good clean video. YAY MEEE!! (giving self High 5)

Anyway... with the gala celebration over.... I give you my newest child, taking its first public steps....(grin) I do hope it's been worth all the wait.

Steve 

http://www.youtube.com/v/ghe0YgszRiY


----------



## rake60 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very well done Steve! :bow:

Rick


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Gawd, ....... How I hate you 8) ............... that is just a work of bloomin art ......... 8)

If I ever aspire to these heights of engineering excellence, I will look back and say ............ it was all due to Steve ........ the beggar never let me catch up ;D

Steve, what can I say that's not gone before .......... this little engine is a real work of art, from hand wheel to flywheel  .......... and to see it running is even better, just superb 8)

Anyway ............ I will continue to hate you .......... but in a "nice" kinda way ;D

CC


----------



## wareagle (Sep 22, 2008)

Steve, outstanding work on your latest creation!  :bow: And great job on the video!!


----------



## steamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Cedge,

A criticism, that engine is too pretty, 

You'll just have to give to me for penance..... ;D


Dave


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 23, 2008)

Beautiful work as usual Steve.

John


----------



## Bernd (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice Steve. :bow: :bow:

To see and engine go from a picture to a running model is a delight. You gotta' be proud.

Bernd


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG  Steve, that looks and sounds even better in video than it did as a still.

Your standards of workmanship are something for us all to aspire to.........

So...to jump in before Ralph.......What's next???


David


----------



## mklotz (Sep 23, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic! Superb! (Note to self: Order more superlatives.)

Steve, that's museum quality work. See that you provide properly for it in your will.

Congratulations on a job well done. You'll have to suck lemons for a week to get that grin off your face.


----------



## Cedge (Sep 23, 2008)

CC
It's ok man... I've often been that conflicted too...LOL. Here, have a drink and drive on, soldier

Dave
I'm perfectly happy to say come and get it. The problem lies in the fact that mywife claimed the engine as hers a while back. I hope you don't mind crowds, because I'm selling tickets to see that fight....LOL Uh.... you do have medical insurance... don't you?

Ralph
How did you know I was already in the last planning phase for the next one? (note to self... check motion detector trained on shop window) The next project seems to be a "side rod" engine quite similar to the one offered by Brunnel models as a casting kit. I've already begun the planning for the next-next project as well, but that one is still under wraps for the time being.

Marv...
Having already depleted the local lemon supply, I'm now working on the available sources in two neighboring states....(G.........R........I.........N). Alum mouth wash might be the only really viable cure.

Thanks for enjoying the results with me, guys. I'm definitely happy with the little fellow.

Steve


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 23, 2008)

MIND BLOWING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

does anyone else feel an engine of the year award approaching ????

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Malcolm


----------



## steamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Ohh no...I get beat enough by my own wife....she can keep it!

 :big:
 ;D


----------



## Dick L. (Sep 23, 2008)

:bow: Great Job Steve, That's a beauty !!! :bow:

  and the bar is raised another 10 notches..... ;D

                   Dick


----------



## rake60 (Sep 23, 2008)

I feel we are being a little too harsh here on our critiques of Steve's 
engine.

Let us remember he has only been actually USING machine tools 
for a short period of time.

He'll get better with practice! 

You never know what you can do until you try.

malcolmt I never thought about an Engine of the Year.
It's in the system now! Thank you for the thought.

Once again, Great Engine Steve!

Rick


----------



## Mcgyver (Sep 23, 2008)

looks good Steve!


----------



## Cedge (Sep 23, 2008)

Dick
Thanks for the praise, but the only bar that has been raised is my personal one. It's high enough that I'm not sure if I'm up to clearing it with the next build. I'll settle for meeting the same level, though...(grin). I'd feel bad if everyone felt as if they had to meet some set of artificial expectations. 

I still enjoy the honest efforts one can see in a much more simple machine. I get share just as much joy in seeing the roughest cut effort of a new guy's first running engine. That is the wonder of the hobby.... any best effort really is a thing of beauty.

Rick...
Bear with me old man... I'm still learnin'....

Steve


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 24, 2008)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

BEAUTIFUL to finally see it run !!

MAJOR KUDOS !!


----------



## bentprop (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats,Steve.Both on the engine and the video.makes my miserable efforts look like they were hacked from a tree :big:
And it sound just so nice,even my wife came to look at it.So it MUST be special ;D.
Keep us informed of your future projects,they'll be well worth seeing.Regards.Hans.


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 24, 2008)

> Ralph
> How did you know I was already in the last planning phase for the next one? (note to self... check motion detector trained on shop window) The next project seems to be a "side rod" engine quite similar to the one offered by Brunnel models as a casting kit. I've already begun the planning for the next-next project as well, but that one is still under wraps for the time being.




Steve.... I really think you should let me say something before you answer!!?!??! :big: 


As it is, what can one say that already hasn't? .... wornntuudhhrnrbbfdtduurttnn,!!! Yep that'll do! ;D 


 :bow: and :bow: and erm well add a few more :bow:'s and well then find a few pat on the back smileys and add them too ;D


Sweet machine Steve and erm.... What's next, next? 


Ralph. (for real this time!  )


----------



## Maryak (Sep 24, 2008)

:bow: WOW
 :bow: WOW
 :bow: WOW

 :bow: WOWWOWWOW

If I did 10% of your effort in finishing off my work I would be very pleased with myself!

My sincere congratulations on an outstanding model.


----------



## shred (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow!

Is it running on air or water in the video?


----------



## Cedge (Sep 24, 2008)

Shred
It's running on air. when you run them on air the exhaust is.... well.... air. Run it on water and the mop would have to come out....LOL. I'm tempted to try water through it but I need to tear it down one more time and get some gaskets in place. It's hissing a little bit of air in a couple of spots.

Steve 

BTW... there is a second video of the engine on my Youtube account. I was asked to pan around the engine so someone could see a bit more of how it works.


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve, you can't just tell people about it..... 


[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=A45H6nNqgBg[/ame]


You have to show em too ;D 


I like the wander round, good to see it from all angles.



Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Sep 25, 2008)

:bow: Wonderfull!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow:


----------

